# No dog restriction renters insurance



## georgiejfl (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't have a gsd yet but was planning on getting one soon so I started checking on insurance and am really having a hard time. Living in Fla they don't like to insure us to start with but all the companies I have checked with have large breed (including gsd) restrictions. Anyone have a company you can recommend? Thanks


----------



## georgiejfl (Feb 3, 2013)

sorry...realize I posted this in the wrong spot


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Any chance you can get USAA? It requires a family member (parent? maybe grand parent?) who was in the military, if you don't have military experience yourself -- I believe they broadened it so that now even WW-II vets count for membership, if your father served. That person would have to get USAA membership, then confer it to you.

They don't have breed restrictions, they insure nationwide, and they're awesome to deal with.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I live in Gainesville and when I tried to get home owners' insurance, there were only two companies that would insure us, Olympus (I think they have renters' insurance) and I can't think of the other company right now...


----------



## bsesender (Oct 10, 2013)

georgiejfl said:


> I don't have a gsd yet but was planning on getting one soon so I started checking on insurance and am really having a hard time. Living in Fla they don't like to insure us to start with but all the companies I have checked with have large breed (including gsd) restrictions. Anyone have a company you can recommend? Thanks


i am interested in these companies as well, as i am also in florida and renting, did you find an answer to your question?


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

My HO was with Travelers and now with the Liberty Mutual - they did not ask, I did not tell


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We used to have auto and renters through AllState, no dog restrictions (but it didn't really cover much).


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

we have USAA now and no breed restrictions. We had farmers insurance previously and had no breed restrictions. (in texas gulf coast)

We have also had met life for both renters and homeowners (in mississippi) and didnt have breed restrictions


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Magwart said:


> Any chance you can get USAA? It requires a family member (parent? maybe grand parent?) who was in the military, if you don't have military experience yourself -- I believe they broadened it so that now even WW-II vets count for membership, if your father served. That person would have to get USAA membership, then confer it to you.
> 
> They don't have breed restrictions, they insure nationwide, and they're awesome to deal with.


This is who we currently have insurance with. 

Before switching to USAA (because they offered lower rates) we were with Farm Bureau, who does not have breed restrictions, either.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

georgiejfl said:


> I don't have a gsd yet but was planning on getting one soon so I started checking on insurance and am really having a hard time. Living in Fla they don't like to insure us to start with but all the companies I have checked with have large breed (including gsd) restrictions. Anyone have a company you can recommend? Thanks


I know so many people who plain don't tell insurances about them getting a dog.
I know someone who HAS 2 gsds and works for insurance company and does not willingly say "hey by the way i got a GSD". 

I am not saying to lie, but if i get a house and than get a dog type of thing, it wont be the first thing on my mind to call insurance. 

I hear Statefarm and a few others allow.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I have Mercury home owners, they don't have anything against gsd's but they don't allow rotties or chow chows ...not that it would stop me (and I disclosed my rottie/gsd mix as a gsd mix)


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I have State Farm and I'm not monetarily penalized for our dogs, I think we talked about them, but I can't remember if it was an official insurance question or chit-chat to note in my file so they have something else to talk to me about next time I call or to diffuse a disgruntled client - show them you care tactics 

I've been with State Farm off and on for over 20 years, when we lived in Paris, they were too expensive and we were through Gore - they didn't say it, but we were pretty sure it was because of the close proximity to a Native Reserve and that area, while not big for accidents, was one of the more high percentage of stolen vehicles and home break-ins. Now that we are in the land of - "Hey I saw your kid break the light at the Church last night, write them a cheque", or "Oh I love the new chair you bought for your livingroom, but you haven't been in my house, oh you saw it through the window", our rates back with State Farm are over 1/2 what we paid with Gore.
So finding one that allows dogs, is only half the battle, if you are in a "loss" area, which Florida is, you might find State Farm will not touch you with a 10 foot pole, or make you pay through the nose. I mean in Paris, we had multi-line discounts, good credit discounts, clean record discounts and they were still too much, now same thing with Gore, but they are not so popular here, they tend to be more local to the West side of Toronto, so that is where their rates are better. Even though the biggest crime here is the neighbors cow defecating in your yard LOL.


----------

